# windrow mositure tester



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

has anybody used the new john deere windrow moisture tester ? if so tell me about it please , looks like maybe a good investment ?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I have yet to see an electronic moisture tester that was close unless the hay was under compression. So you want the hay in a bale or you want one of those electric tools that is a tank on a stove with a scale involved. (A microwave and a postage scale will do) You heat the hay and measure the weight lost, look on a chart for the moisture percentage. This will tell you what the surface or dew moisture is *plus* the stem moisture. 
Really accurate but not at all timely.

For a number of years I used a meter and probe and would jump off the tractor and check the moisture on a few bales. Trick is those first bales are usually too heavy or too light and the moisture tester will report a too high or too low moisture level. Add to this just a little rust will increase the friction in the bale chamber and the bales will be on the heavy side, for the first few bales and read too high. 
Then I got the stuff in order to read the moisture on the go. A lot easier! Put 3 bales on the ground, check the bales for weight and length and make adjustments. Bale 3 more bales and look at the moisture again. If it is between 18 & 20% get to baling. The only draw back with this is *if* there is stem moisture at best your hay will have a little extra sweat to deal with. Or if the stem moisture is too high (the hay really is not yet cured) then you will find some mold in the hay.

Then I learned about humidity. 
When the humidity inside the windrow is at or above 90% the hay's moisture will be AT LEAST 40%. Good information about when to rake the hay and save the leaves.

When the humidity inside the windrow is in the 65% range the hay's moisture will be AT LEAST 18%. This is when you can start to bale small square bales during the day.

When the humidity inside the windrow is in the 55% range the hay's moisture will be in the 12% range. This is when you can start to bale in the evening or night.

You can pay some real money for a real humidity monitor that will do this for you or you can get a Kestrel hand held weather station from Gimpler's Catalog for about $150. Then put the little meter down next to the hay and in a few minutes it will tell you what the humidity is down next to the hay. Not as accurate or fast but it works. Then if your hay is cured the hay will keep. Just remember to put the meter back in your pocket or tool box before it gets baled up.

The humidity inside a windrow changes slower than does the humidity on the back porch or at the barn. The hay will still be dry enough to bale at night even when there is a little dew on top of the hay.

What works just fine for me here in Central Texas will be different than what will work in your micro climate. You will have to do a little cut and try to smooth off the unknown edges.

Finally you may find the John Deere moisture tester is just like some others that they buy, in a green color, at a discount and sell for a premium.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks hay wison from tx,, but what i am wanting to know is about WINDROW MOISTURE TESTERS fill bucket with hay and test. I have several differnt types of moisture testers hand held and baler mounted types. Wondering if this type or any other type might be worth owning ? This area where I am at we have to bale at night most of the time due to such dry climate, some even own dew simulators.Also use hygrometers with alarms, so I may want to add to my clutter in backseat of my pickup or to the dash of tractor. I remember that days gone past when there was not any such devices to use, with alfalfa i like to get it as perfect as possible.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Panhandle, You may also want the instrument from Gemplers. I own one and it is a great tool to use if you take BILL'S advice. It does all sorts of things and comes with it's own carrying case. You can look at it on their website. It comes in handy no matter what type of meter you have. Mike


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I know you aren't asking about it but the Farmex baler moisture monitor has been invaluable to me. I don't know how accurate it is but it's very consistent. I have the sensor mounted on the side of the gate on my round baler and wouldn't want to be without it.


----------

